# Who's really in charge at Grand Lodge?



## Blake Bowden (Sep 6, 2012)

Who has more pull at Grand Lodge?


----------



## Frater Cliff Porter (Sep 6, 2012)

Depends on the GL


----------



## felix_mason (Sep 6, 2012)

Content removed. Ban Hammer dusted off. - blake

COOL AVATAR! :lol: -Bill


----------



## Brent Heilman (Sep 7, 2012)

felix_mason said:


> Content removed. Ban Hammer dusted off. - blake


 
Nice. Too bad I didn't get to read the actual post though. I don't know what I missed over the last 24 hours but that ban hammer seems to have gotten quite the workout.


----------



## JTM (Sep 9, 2012)

Brent Heilman said:


> felix_mason said:
> 
> 
> > Content removed. Ban Hammer dusted off. - blake
> ...


 it wasn't that interesting, if you'd like to know, pm me and I'll show you.  You'll be massively disappointed though


----------



## Brent Heilman (Sep 10, 2012)

JTM said:


> it wasn't that interesting, if you'd like to know, pm me and I'll show you.  You'll be massively disappointed though


 
No need. If you say it wasn't that interesting that's good enough for me. I just know that in the past some have, however, been quite colorful.


----------



## streeter (May 15, 2013)

Blake Bowden said:


> Who has more pull at Grand Lodge?



simple question...simple answer...[ generally]...no 'one' is in charge....:crying:


----------



## dfreybur (May 15, 2013)

Blake Bowden said:


> Who has more pull at Grand Lodge?



That depends on if folks get pissed off.  If enough brothers get pissed off Grand Lodge is ultimately the vote of the members and the members are the wardens, masters and past masters of the jurisdiction.  Contested elections for grand offices do happen on occasion.  I've seen it happen once.  Even though the brother selected by the grand line was elected it was very clear he started his office without a mandate.  The wake up call seems to have worked because he's now doing a very good job as he moves up the grand line.

Most of the time it is a balance among the GM, GSec, PGMs with a fair amount of feedback from the lodges.  The Grand Secretary is there at the office all of the time and that equals influence.  The GM travels the state going everywhere and that also equals influence.  In Texas do the PGMs select who enters the grand line?  It's a common method.


----------



## streeter (May 15, 2013)

dfreybur said:


> That depends on if folks get pissed off.  If enough brothers get pissed off Grand Lodge is ultimately the vote of the members and the members are the wardens, masters and past masters of the jurisdiction.  Contested elections for grand offices do happen on occasion.  I've seen it happen once.  Even though the brother selected by the grand line was elected it was very clear he started his office without a mandate.  The wake up call seems to have worked because he's now doing a very good job as he moves up the grand line.
> 
> Most of the time it is a balance among the GM, GSec, PGMs with a fair amount of feedback from the lodges.  The Grand Secretary is there at the office all of the time and that equals influence.  The GM travels the state going everywhere and that also equals influence.  In Texas do the PGMs select who enters the grand line?  It's a common method.



excellent and agreed...


----------



## Txmason (May 17, 2013)

Whomever answers the phone 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bill Lins (May 18, 2013)

dfreybur said:


> In Texas do the PGMs select who enters the grand line?



No. Any Past Master can make himself "available" for the office of Grand Junior Warden. There are generally 2 or 3 candidates, occasionally more, and the members & representatives vote for whom they prefer. We continue to ballot until one candidate receives a majority of the votes.


----------



## dfreybur (May 19, 2013)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> No. Any Past Master can make himself "available" for the office of Grand Junior Warden. There are generally 2 or 3 candidates, occasionally more, and the members & representatives vote for whom they prefer. We continue to ballot until one candidate receives a majority of the votes.



Thanks!  That should make Texas less insular than the states where the PGMs form the selection committee for consideration into the grand line.


----------



## dfreybur (May 19, 2013)

Txmason said:


> Whomever answers the phone



She's the one with the de facto influence.  It has been thus in every jurisdiction I have experienced.


----------

